# Brute Force 750 Snorkel



## AlphaDogBrute750

*Hey i need to know if the specs on the brute snorkel is the same for the 08's ...*

What Do I need to Buy?



A) CVT Intake
Keep stock rubber coupler attached to front of CVT Housing.
2 - 45's



B) CVT Exhaust
1 - 45
3 - 90's
1 - 3" to 2" rubber coupler

For 2008 & up brutes, there is a valve you must work around, click here to see the 2008+ CVT exhaust snorkel & parts list.


C) Air box Intake
1 - 90 rubber 3" coupler w/ clamps
1 - 2" 90* Street Fitting
1 - 2" 45* Street Fitting
3 - of whatever you want to put on the tops of your snorkels (90's or 45's - your call)


D) 1 - 10' stalk of 2" Sch40 PVC.

E) 3 - 2" Rubber Couplers for uprights.




*do i need all this for the 08??*


----------



## Yesterday

definitely


----------



## phreebsd

Exactly the same. Make sure you use the 3" rubber elbow on the intake!


----------



## AlphaDogBrute750

alright thanks..


----------



## AlphaDogBrute750

oh instead of using the 3 inch rubber couplers on the up rights could i just go out with a longer pvs so i wont have to buy extra clamps an so on?


----------



## Polaris425

clamps come on the couplers already. Thats just your preference... they make things a lot easier though.


----------



## AlphaDogBrute750

thanks..appreciate it...i think instead of buyin the couplers i could just run 3 str8 pipe up rights...less money if ya think about it...no money on couplers = what i have to spend on the 90's or whatever i do on top of the pipes


----------



## kawa650

I made mine to where they screw on/off!!!


----------



## phreebsd

AlphaDogBrute750, those 3 couplers on the stacks serve an important purpose.
If you roll the bike, the snork uprights will come out or bend at the coupler. This will save you having to redo lower broken snorkel pipe if the bike gets rolled.


----------



## AlphaDogBrute750

will there be enough of the 10' stalk of pvc to run higher pipes or do i need to buy more? = 7 to 8 inch stacks


----------



## Yesterday

mine are pretty high and i still had 2-3 feet of PVC pipe left. alot of the height comes from the extra curve(that you should not have) but i still feel like you'll have plenty. if not, i believe lowes and home depot(fer sho') sale 2 foot scrap pieces for a buck or two;


----------



## phreebsd

they sell 4 or 5 foot piece for approx 4.80 here.


----------



## AlphaDogBrute750

aight..thanks yall..im just trying to do it right cause iv never done one before...does the pvc cement work best or should i use that an silicone around the pipes or what would be best?


----------



## Yesterday

pvc cement will be fine. make sure you use primer, too. it'll help the cement stick to the pvc


----------



## AlphaDogBrute750

cool i got all that laying around the shop..good deal...about how long is the str8 pipe from the CVT..about a ft an a half 2 ft? or not even that?...


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah the rubber couplers serve several purposes, one is so that its easy to get the plastic shroud back on, its very very aggrivating to get the shroud on and off w/ the high snorks.. trust me. I broke one doing it. Thats why I went back w/ the couplers. I had str8 up stacks to begin with.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Doing mine this week. Probably tomorrow. Gonna try the straight pipe up instead of the couplers. But, I can see what you guys are talking about as far as them serving a purpose, especially the rolling over part.


----------



## w8tnonu22

I don't have couplers on mine. I just take the left the 90's unglued. I take them off and the plastic on top of the pod. Then it lifts straight up. I will probably be adding the couplers to mine. I like the look of the couplers.


----------



## k5blazerboy

Smae here, I have 45's on my pipes, and leave them unglued, makes it a lot easier to work on it. Also a question, I made mine a long tim ago, when 2" rubber elbow was the norm, now I keep reading make sure its three, suppose I should fix this, huh? Im guessing better airflow?


----------



## Yesterday

yeah. you'll get alot more air flowin


----------



## phreebsd

Do it. You can knock it out in about an hour and you should notice a difference.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Pretty simple fix with the 3" rubber 90.


----------



## harmonsbrute

on the 90s is it a 90 elbow or a reg 90?


----------



## k5blazerboy

Alright, guess when I get it back from the dealership I will get it fixed


----------



## Outdoorsman

Hello all, I recently bought an 06 camo brute 750. Been reading the posts on here about snorkelling and it's benefits. I printed off the how to on the home page. I do not have a manual so I need to ask the pro's. Do brute's have diff vents? Seems like it is real easy to snorkel my brute if there aren't any diff vents. Also it says for the carb vents to take one up into the pod. Please forgive but I owned/still do a yamaha warrior and know nothing of the brute as of yet. Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah your diff vents should already be run up under neath the handlebars (pod). The carb vents, are run together into that little white canister, which you want to replace w/ one of these (see picture) and the hose that was on the end, put it on the 3rd leg of the T and stick it up under the bars w/ the others


----------



## Outdoorsman

So follow the instructions on here and use 3" instead of 2" to save on jetting since I have no clue on how to do that and all should be good. Sweet, thanks for the help Polaris425


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I am going to snorkel my 07 brute 750. My question is will i have to rejet the carbs after putting the snorkels on. I have heard alot about running 3" and 2" pipe. the instructions on MIMB.com say to use 2" pipe could someone tell me how to do this kit with out having to rejet the carbs.


----------



## phreebsd

the 3" is the elbow you attach to the intake coming off the airbox. From there, you run 2" pipe. You may or may not have to rejet. Sadly there's no gurantees.
Remember you always have a little sway one way or the other with the screen under the air filter.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

How will i be able to tell if i need to jet the bike?


----------



## phreebsd

bogging, sluggishness at various throttle areas.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

thanks


----------



## acesilverbask

where did you guys get the 3"90? local hardware like home depot?


----------



## 88rxn/a

^^^
yes, lowes, home depot...
check out the 3 inch center snork for the intake in the "how to" section!
im switching mine to this in the summer.
real nice setup!
plus, MORE AIR!


----------



## cowboy316911

Will you need to remap your fuel after snorks on an 09 750 brute, or will it readjust itself?


----------



## Thom

I tell you I just did mine this past week. The couplers are the way to go. I made two sets of snorks. One long for when we go deep and one shot for trail riding. easy to swap over. Just my two cents. Also A lot easier on the plastic cover.


----------



## Polaris425

cowboy316911 said:


> Will you need to remap your fuel after snorks on an 09 750 brute, or will it readjust itself?


Some have some havnt. If you are getting aftermarket exhaust then yeah definately.


----------



## 2006Bf750

does this work on the 2006 brute force 750


----------



## Polaris425

yes it works on all year model 750's.


----------



## THACKER

*o5 brute force snorkel*

hi im new to the site and jus got an o5 brute 750, i jus enstalled a 2 inch lift kit and 28 outlaws. my next step is a snorkel kit, i know u guys have a how to about snorkels on here somewhere, any help finding this link would be awesome thanks


----------



## jctgumby

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13

Here ya go...You can find just about anything you need to know how to do in the Kawasaki How-To section


----------



## THACKER

thanks for the help,


----------



## jctgumby

That is what we are here for


----------



## THACKER

Has anyone tried wraping the pcv piping in heat rap to keep temps down?


----------



## Polaris425

Why would there be high-temps? The only heat there is from the cvt exhaust & it doesnt get that hot.


----------



## THACKER

Well then u wouldnt need it then lol. Started on the makeing the kit tonight


----------



## THACKER

Finally have the brute snorkeld looks bad ***, lift and wheels came in today


----------



## ChopDunkSplit

*Snorkeling a 09 Brute 750i*

Hello all, I'm new to the site as well as my Brute, and jus to lay the basics down as of right now I have 09 Brute with about 28 hrs on it. So far I have 2" lift, 31"x11" Outlaws on ITP SS 212 Black Rims, EPI Clutch Kit, Full Muzzy Exhaust, Digitune Programmer. 

I'm about to Snorkel it going by MIMB's "How to", I've owned several 4wheelers in the past but never one thats EFI, so I'm wondering are there any vent lines I need to also run up as you would on a Carburated Engine? (Not a small engines mechanic by far)

I'm also looking for suggestions as to other mods to incorporate.. I have the money, just dont know what out there.. I was thinking 1.5" wheel spacers all around and also looking into Air Filters, I dont know which would be better K&N or UNI (or possibly another brand you guys recommend?), Ive herd things about both and some down sides as well. Any other MOD ideas also is greatly appreciated. I'd just like to be for certain before I purchased anything. I just dont know whats all out there, Ive did some searching, jus figured experienced riders at a dedicated ATV forum could give me a lot better ideas than me just reading about them.

Sorry so long... tried to spit it all out in one message..
Cory J
09 Brute Force 750i


----------



## Polaris425

The only thing on the efi to run up are gas tank vent line radiator overflow bottle vent & crank case vent if you want to.


----------



## bruterider27

Go with uni


----------



## ChopDunkSplit

Nice thanks guys


----------



## bcpayne0911

i just done mine this past weekend and went w/ straight pipes up and left my 90' on top unglued...have no problem getting the shroud on and off...but like u i was wanting to save a buck or 2 and not use the rubber couplers..but i definitely do see the reason behind them!!


----------



## lowerbamaboy

i am looking to snorkel my 2010 brute 750 i no i guy that did his with 2" air intake and 1 1.2" for his belt exhaust/intake. i heard u shud do 2" for everything or 2" for belt exhaust/intake and 3" for air intake. any suggestions on wat i shud do and wat i need to change factor wise to snorkel me brute?


----------



## gpinjason

lowerbamaboy said:


> i am looking to snorkel my 2010 brute 750 i no i guy that did his with 2" air intake and 1 1.2" for his belt exhaust/intake. i heard u shud do 2" for everything or 2" for belt exhaust/intake and 3" for air intake. any suggestions on wat i shud do and wat i need to change factor wise to snorkel me brute?


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brutesnorkel


----------

